# Como localizar una avería



## brehaf (Feb 22, 2010)

Muy buenas a todo este es mi primer post  en este foro y espero aprender  mucho con vosotros. Aunque me imagino que ya estáis  cansando  de leer  post muy  parecido a este  quisiera que me aclaréis una duda  a la hora de localizar un fallo con el multimetro , mas o menos se manejar el  multimetro  la unidad de ohmio para resistencia, DC corriente continua, AC corriente alterna etc.…  yo me refiero como se usa la punta de multimetro  para localizar el fallo , ya que aunque se de electrónica  pues he estudiado  esa titulación  aunque no trabajo de electrónica  en el instituto donde estudiaba  hacíamos ejercicios  ya sabéis  que si  un resistencia  en  serie  con  una bombilla  un  interruptor  y todo  alimentado  por una fuente de  12v. Y a la hora de medir cogía mi multimetro  en la posición de DC y escala de 20v. y ahora colocaba  una punta en la patilla de la resistencia  y la otra punta en la otra patilla , esto muy fácil pero cuando no encontramos  con 30 resistencia  mas  20 condesadore  tanto con polaridad y sin polaridad mas transistores + C.I …. Aquí es donde me que do en blanco pues no se como actual con el multimetro  ya que con  el ejercicio que explicando ante no había problema pues sabia que estaba alimentado  con 12v. y es corriente  continua  pero cuando abrimos un monitor , un DVD cualquier aparato que   este alimentado  con corriente  alterna , como mido ,cojo la punta y voy  colocando  una punta  en una patilla  y la otra en otra patilla y voy midiendo por cada componente , y si estoy midiendo  en DC y ese  componente amite  AC  y me cargo el multimetro  ( por el multimetro  meda igual  pero por mi seguridad ya sabéis).ya se que cuando  hay AC en un aparato  suele llevar  una fuente conmutada  para convertí  esta en corriente en continua , pero claro dentro de esta fuente  hay una parte que lleva AC y otra DC que es el primario y el segundario  

buenos espero pronto repuesta vuestra gracias  y hasta otras


----------



## ibdali (Feb 22, 2010)

en primer lugar tienes que saber lo que vas a medir, no puedes desarmar un "equipo de audio" o un DVD o lo que sea y no saber con que te vas a encontrar.

El multimetro no se va a romper como tu dices. Pero tienes que saber que estas midiendo, por ejemplo, si desarmas un equipo de música, que se conecta a 220v ac, debes saber que antes del transformador vas a  medir en escala AC y una tensíon de 220v. después del transformador vas a medir una tensión alterna pero menor, que de antemano tendrás una idea por las dimensiones del equipo. Ya después de la fuente tendrás que esperar una tensión continua, etc...etc....

de esta manera(a grandes rasgos) se repara un equipo.

Antes de desarmarlo debes tener una idea de lo que hace, de como lo hace y por lo menos saber con lo que te vas a encontrar, sino nunca podrás repararlo.

espero haberte ayudado

saludos!!


----------



## fernandob (Feb 22, 2010)

esto no es :
se usar un poco el multimetro asiq ue me pongo a encontrar averias de equipos.

no , no .

primero entendes y sabes usar el multimetro, con lo cual podras hacer eso:
usar el multimentro.
medir tensiones, resistencias, corriente.

luego si queres revisar un equipo debes comprender como funciona ese equipo, tener el plano, o una idea buena de el funcionamiento de cada etapa.
¿ por que crees que en la escuela no solo se enseña uso de el multimetro, sino que hay materias como tecnicas digitales, audio, etc, etc, etc ???

si queres saber si funciona el switch de un equipo vale, usas el tester que sabes usar.
si querres saber si una feutne de alimetnacion funciona idem, si ademas de el tester tenes un poco de conocimientos y logica para deducar algunas cosas como verificar tension de salida si antes hay en la entrada.
ver la resistencia de bobina de el trafo si usa un trafo.

pero mira, ya con una simple fuente tenemso problemas:
quiero medir un transformador de dicroicas, algo comun.
y es de los mecanicos, pesado, un nucleo y bobinas.
pues uso el tester en CA .
pero si es un trafito de esos electronicos ??
que me da la salida de ese trafo ??
como mido ??
y ahi uno deduce que el tester NO SIRVE, que simplemente hay que ponerle una carga y ver si enciende.
(una dicroica) .

pues bien, el tester es solo una herramienta que te permite "ver" algunas cosas (tension, corriente) .
el secreto es :
¿ que deberia ver yo ahi ????

imagina un equipo de audio.
cientos o miles de islas de conexion en la placa.
donde empiezo ??
que debo medir ???

el tester por desgracia no indica en la pantalla :
frio.......
tibio.......
caliente ...........
ya casi estas en la falla !!!!!!!!!!


por lo  que el orden de las cosas es el natural, sin querer abarcar donde uno no tiene ni idea.
saludos


----------



## igro (Feb 22, 2010)

te imaginas un aparato asi frio, tibio, cliente , ya te quemastes.
pero ya hablando en serio tine razon fernandob tines que tener nociones minimas de como funciona un aparato para intentar repararlo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 22, 2010)

el multímetro no es un instrumento mágico en el que aparezca la falla en la pantalla (ojalá) sinó una simple herramienta con la que podemos averguar más fácilmente el problema, de hecho diría que la experiencia cuenta como el 80% o más, necesitas saber cómo funciona y conocer lo que deberías obtener en cada módulo.

ejemplo:

estás reparando un amplificador.

1. ¿existe alguna salida?
si > problema del previo o de la etapa de potencia
no > comprueba la alimentación.

2. ¿existe alimentación?
si > goto 3
no > *problema de la fuente.*

3. ¿llega señal a la etapa final?
si > problema de la placa driver o los tr's de salida
no > *problema del previo*

4. ¿si inyectamos una señal en la etapa final obtenemos salida?
si > problema del previo
no > *problema de la etapa*

5. ¿funciona?
si > lo conseguist
no >mejor llévalo al servicio técnico antes de que te lo cargues definitivamente...


por supuesto esto sería muucho más extenso hasta localizar el fallo, pero es para que te hagas una idea.

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Feb 22, 2010)

Cuando vas al mecánico con una falla en el auto, él mira el motor, toca un par de piezas, agarra una llave y lo arregla.
Que te compres el mismo juego de llaves no quiere decir que seas capaz de arreglarlo, por más que puedas ver igual que él y tocar las mismas cosas.

Lo que no tenés es el conocimiento/experiencia que él sí. Ahí está el secreto.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 22, 2010)

Por que esta clase de preguntas se hacen solo en foros de electronica? 

Por que en foros de medicina nadie que se haya comprado un bisturi pregunta como operar del riñon ?

Por que en foros de futbol nadie que tenga una pelota pregunta como debe hacer para moverla como Maradona? (Maradona hace 40 kilos).


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 22, 2010)

en la pagina comunidadelectronicos, hay tips, links, y paginas de reparacion en varios idiomas, en algunos es gratuita, otro de intercambio asi tambien de pago, aca he ido algunos cursos de reparacion que organiza una tienda de electronica, en la cual te dan las fallas y como repararlas, de difernetes marcasy equipos, pero al final de cuentas no solo el conocimiento o los tips de falla, asi tambien cuenta la experiencia y dedicacion a la reparacion, porque como dicen en mi pueblo " al mejor tirador se le va la liebre".


----------



## fernandob (Feb 23, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Por que esta clase de preguntas se hacen solo en foros de electronica?
> 
> Por que en foros de medicina nadie que se haya comprado un bisturi pregunta como operar del riñon ?
> 
> Por que en foros de futbol nadie que tenga una pelota pregunta como debe hacer para moverla como Maradona? (Maradona hace 40 kilos).


 

ya sabes mi opinion:
es el mismo grupo el culpable.
la pasion y las ganas de hacer cosas y decir "MIREN QUE YO SE" es la que los entierra.

el sabio sabe guardar el secreto.
si ese fuese el unico requisito.............casi no hay electronicos sabios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 23, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Por que esta clase de preguntas se hacen solo en foros de electronica?
> 
> Por que en foros de medicina nadie que se haya comprado un bisturi pregunta como operar del riñon ?
> 
> Por que en foros de futbol nadie que tenga una pelota pregunta como debe hacer para moverla como Maradona? (Maradona hace 40 kilos).



       

Es que la electrónica es taaaannnn fácil, que cualquier salame que medianamente sepa leer es capaz de resolver cualquier problema electrónico que exista...y si nó, el foro le va a ayudar

Perdón! no había visto la respuesta que seguía!!!



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ya sabes mi opinion:
> es el mismo grupo el culpable.
> la pasion y las ganas de hacer cosas y decir "MIREN QUE YO SE" es la que los entierra.
> 
> ...



Nuevamente:


----------



## brehaf (Feb 24, 2010)

muchas gracia a todo y teneis razon que primero tiene que conocer lo que quiere medir. en problema que tengo es que en una fuente conmutada se que en el segundario la tension en continua  pero en la primera hay tension alterna y cuando pasa el condesador de filto. nose como se mide sin en alterna o continua ya que este condesador tiene polaridad 

gracias y perdonar por no contestar ante he estado un poco liado


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 25, 2010)

la salida del secundario sigue siendo altarna, es continua después de rectificar

saludos


----------



## brehaf (Feb 25, 2010)

gracias elociloscopio, pero ahora me a dejado con una duda mayor si el secundario sigue siendo alterna, es continua después de rectificar, a la hora de medir  tanto en la primaria como el secundario hasta depues de que la sellar este rectificada como lo medimos en corriente alterna  o corriente continua


----------



## elosciloscopio (Feb 25, 2010)

posiblemente no lo puedas medir con el tester, ya que la salida es de alta frecuencia, pero deberíamos continuar este tema en otro post

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 25, 2010)

Comentario fuera de utilidad: A veces, las averías encuentran a uno cuando menos se lo espera.

Saludos


----------



## matrix01 (Mar 17, 2010)

hola buenas quisiera dedicarme a la reparacion de equipos electronicos y tengo una duda la cual me tiene un poco inquito, yo quisiera saber las formulas de la ley de ohm, de resistencias(en serie  o en paralelo) y muchisimas mas. ¿se utilizan bastante al reparar un equipo electronico o son mas el diseño?. Un salulo matrix


----------



## Cacho (Mar 17, 2010)

¿Es en serio el planteo?


----------



## GomezF (Mar 17, 2010)

Googlealas a las formulas.

Están todas en la internet.


----------



## matrix01 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola buenas , creo me he explicao mal , lo que yo queria saber es si las formulas de electronica se utilizan bastante a la hora de reparar un equipo  electronico o si se utilizan mas en lo que a diseño se refiere o se utilizan en ambas bastante, o mas bien poco (como cuando se quema un componente y no sabes que valor tiene)  si las formulas las tengo. Un saludo matrix


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2010)

Para la reparación de equipos solo necesitas saber dos cosas (aparte de sumar y restar):
1- Ley de Ohm.
2- Regla de tres simple - pero solo para casos extremos.

Saber mas cosas ayuda...pero en el 99% de los casos no hacen falta.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 18, 2010)

creo que eso es mas para el diseño, tu al reparar vas viendo donde esta el fallo y te acercas te acercas hasta que determinas que esta quemado.
luego lo cambias directamente y no te paras a calcular como esta funcionando (bueno si vas a poner un reemplazo igual si, pero por lo general no).

Saludos


----------



## matrix01 (Mar 19, 2010)

gracias por resolverme esta duda que tenia, acerca de las formulas de electronica. Un saludo de matrix


----------



## kluver (Mar 20, 2010)

bueno igual le cuento que recien me estoy adentrando en el mundo de la electronica se reconoser componentes integrados resistencias varistores igual e arreglado algunas cosas pero me falta ser mas eficas igual hay cosas que no se al lado de algunos compañeros que saben de radares radiocomunicacion sensores .....ect  todavia no se como se podra lograr ser como ellos desde ya gracias


----------

